# Can you use Costco Hyatt Gift Checks for HVC?



## esk444 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm have a future Hyatt Coconut Plantation trip coming and noticed that Costco has $100 Hyatt Gift Checks for $80 that never expire and can be used for hotel owned restaurants and services.

The box on the gift checks refers you to a list of eligible places where you can use them and does not list any of the timeshares, but did include adjacent Hyatt hotels like Coconut Pointe.  

So it would appear I could use them at the hotel, but not the timeshare.  I called HVC and asked if I used services at the hotel but charged it to my room account at the timeshare, could I use the Costco gift checks?  They told me that if I have a gift check I could use it for ANY charge at the timeshare or hotel.  I asked even for the Costco ones, but they weren't sure if there was a distinction.

Has anyone ever used these at Hyatt timeshares, and if so, did they have any difficulty?


----------



## stacylee (Jun 16, 2010)

I also called them and they put me on hold and verified that you can use them.  I am going to use one in High Sierra Hyatt Tahoe in about 10 days so I will post if there are any issues.


----------



## jerseygirl (Jun 16, 2010)

I've used Hyatt gift certificates issued through a credit card rewards program to eat at the restaurants at Hyatt Coconut Point.  We really enjoy Tanglewood and Tarpon Bay!  I think I've just signed the bills to my room (at the timeshare) and then used the gift certificates at checkout.  Ask when you check-in to be sure ... and if that doesn't work, you can always just use the certificates at the restaurants themselves.


----------



## esk444 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks.  It's just so confusing, as the Hyatt website has about 10 different kinds of gift checks, gift certificates, gift cards, etc., and doesn't mention anything about the timeshares.

You'd think if you could use them at the timeshares you'd here about them more here, but I've never seen a thread about them.  In the 60+ page thread on Flyertalk, not one person mentioned using them at the timeshares.  Though a lot seem to be buying thousands of dollars worth of these gift checks.  

20% off isn't a bad discount considering they never expire.  Plus, I get an extra 2% off because I have an executive account at Costco.


----------



## bdurstta (Jun 17, 2010)

In February I used the Cosco gift cards at the Hyatt Highlands.  Although we ate at the restaurant...I used it at checkout to pay for the bill.

You also might want to check www.restaurant.com....this online restaurant discounts place offers coupons to some VERY nice restaurtants (Hyatt Highlands comes to mind..I bought 2) for both their nice restaurant and breakfast/lunch location.  $25 off for $2 (when you purchase them at their 80% off sales...easy to do.)  Plan ahead or just find ones in your own area.  They work, I use them and they are great!


----------



## esk444 (Sep 14, 2010)

I recently returned from Hyatt Coconut Plantation and was able to use these Costco gift checks with no problems at checkout.  They definitely came in handy, as we had a few large expenditures due to the use of the Spa at the hotel and kid's camp.

It was kind of cool to get the 20% coupon from the timeshare to use the Spa, charge it to the room and get another 20% discount on the balance and tip from Costco.


----------

